# république / republic



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα, συνολικά, είναι άλυτο. Τέλος πάντων, δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ τώρα σε όλες τις πλευρές του, ούτε ν’ αναφέρω όλα τα τεχνάσματα που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά περίσταση για την παράκαμψή του.

Πιο πολύ για στατιστικούς λόγους, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω πώς θα αποδίδατε το republic σαν αντίθετο της μοναρχίας; (όπου η republic μπορεί να είναι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο δημοκρατική).
Ή για να το πιάσουμε αλλιώς, κάποιος FF (εννοώ, ένας από τους Founding Fathers) ανησυχούσε ότι η republic κινδυνεύει από την «fury of democracy», η οποία democracy σήμαινε γι’ αυτόν, όπως και για όλους που ανησυχούνε σε αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις, «οχλοκρατία».


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Από άστοχο νεανικό ενθουσιασμό καπάκωσα τούτο δω με μια παρατήρησή μου κάπου αλλού. Το επαναφέρω στην επιφάνεια λοιπόν, για τις βιαστικές ματιές.
(Τι ατζαμής που είμαι!)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Ή για να το πιάσουμε αλλιώς, κάποιος FF (εννοώ, ένας από τους Founding Fathers) ανησυχούσε ότι η republic κινδυνεύει από την «fury of democracy», η οποία democracy σήμαινε γι’ αυτόν, όπως και για όλους που ανησυχούνε σε αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις, «οχλοκρατία».


Ε, το λες μόνος σου, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η _republic_ / _δημοκρατία_ κινδυνεύει από το οχλοκρατικό μένος.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Nickel, αυτό θυμίζει Ψευδοϊσοκράτη. :)
Ε..., έδωσα αυτό το (οριακό) παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε ότι, στα συμφραζόμενα που με ενδιαφέρουν, το republic και το democracy μπορεί και να βρεθούν σε αντίφαση. (Γιατί αλλού, μπορεί και να είναι συνώνυμα - στα γαλλικά πιο εύκολα απότι στα αγγλικά, νομίζω.)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Υπογραμμίζω το μπορεί και (δηλ. όχι απαραίτητα).

(πού θα πάει, θα τα μάθω τα κόλπα...)


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2010)

Μπουκανιέρε, δολοφονικό το ερώτημά σου. Αλλά μπορούμε με κουρσάρικο βαρκάκι να κάνουμε ρεσάλτο στην ισπανική αρμάδα; Αναμφισβήτητα, η δημοκρατία έχει καπαρωθεί επισήμως, καλύπτοντας ένα φάσμα που ξεκινάει από το νεότερο εφεύρημα της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας και φτάνει ώς την αβασίλευτη δικτατορία. Η χρήση αυτή ενισχύεται μάλιστα (και στην Ελλάδα) από ένα ιστορικά καθιερωμένο "δημοκρατικοί" για τους républicains. Έχω βέβαια κάνει κι εγώ κάμποσες κωλοτούμπες απέναντι στο πρόβλημα αυτό, αλλά κατά κανόνα τους αφήνω τη δημοκρατία τους (ενδεχομένως με κεφαλαίο "Δ" για να είναι ασορτί με την περίσταση) και παίζω με τη démocratie βάσει νοήματος. Με λυπεί πάντως το γεγονός ότι η ιστορική φόρτιση δυσχεραίνει τη χρήση της "λαοκρατίας".


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2010)

Μπουκανιέρε, παρατηρώ ότι με το προηγούμενο ποστ μου πήγαμε 49-48 στα ποστ, κάτι που, αν δεν απατώμαι, σημαίνει ότι πριν ήμασταν ισόπαλοι. Εξυπακούεται βέβαια ότι η διαπίστωση του γεγονότος διευρύνει το υπέρ εμού σκορ.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2010)

Κι αν μπλέξουμε και με τη ρωμαϊκή res publica και την απόδοσή της, τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμη χειρότερα για τους μεταφραστές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2010)

Σίγουρα το πρόβλημα είναι άλυτο, από τη στιγμή που η *ρεπούμπλικα* αφέθηκε, ως μη έδει, να σημαίνει μόνο "είδος ανδρικού καπέλου από χοντρό ύφασμα (κετσέ) και με γύρο" [ΛΚΝ]. Ας όψεται η μανία του εξελληνισμού όλων των ξένων όρων. Αντίθετα, τι όμορφα που ξεμπλέξαμε με τους δημοκρατικούς και τους ρεπουμπλικάνους, απ' τη στιγμή που δεχτήκαμε τον ξένο όρο!

Το πρώτο ελληνικό κράτος, πάντως, υπήρξε η Ιόνιος *Πολιτεία*. Επίσης, έχω βάλει "Αβασίλευτο Πολίτευμα", αν επρόκειτο για διχτατορία ή κάτι τέτοιο, ή αν απλά δεν ήθελα για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο Αβασίλευτη Δημοκρατία. Ή πάλι έχω βάλει ακριβώς αυτό τον όρο, Αβασίλευτη Δημοκρατία, για να τον αντιδιαστείλω εμμέσως από τη σκέτη δημοκρατία. Θέλω να πω πως η Αβασίλευτη Δημοκρατία παραπέμπει πολύ πιο αβίαστα στη Republic παρά στην democracy. Αλλά βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι λύσεις της συμφοράς σ' ένα άλυτο πρόβλημα. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα, πώς θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί ο τίτλος του βιβλίου του προέδρου της Γαλλικής Δημοκρατίας Ζισκάρ ντ' Εσταίν, _Démocratie Française_. 

Λαοκρατία για το democracy; Ναι, μια απόλυτα σωστή λύση, αλλά αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί ευρέως, όχι μόνο λόγω της ιστορίας του όρου αλλά και λόγω της ακατανίκητης, πιστεύω, τάσης να αποδοθεί η democracy ως δημοκρατία, να μην ερμηνευτεί δηλαδή ο δήμος ως λαός αλλά να περάσει απαράλλαχτος σ' εμάς, όπως τόσες άλλες τέτοιες αρχαίες ελληνικές λέξεις. Ιδεατά δηλαδή, στη σφαίρα των ευσεβών πόθων, θα προτιμούσα το ζεύγος 'ρεπούμπλικα-δημοκρατία' παρά το ζεύγος 'δημοκρατία-λαοκρατία'. Παρ' όλα αυτά, το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κι εγώ σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2010)

Συμφωνώ σε όλα με τους προλαλήσαντες. Ρεπούμπλικες, δημοκρατίες και μεταφραστικοί πονοκέφαλοι... Μία θα ήταν η ριζική λύση, απλή, σαφής, ευκολονόητη και ωμή στην ειλικρίνειά της. Μας την έδειξε το καθεστώς του Βισύ. État Français. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους έξυσαν το κεφάλι τους μαζί μου.
Όπως κι ο Κώστας, πιστεύω ότι το ρεπούμπλικα θα ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο και, τώρα που το καπέλο αυτό είναι ντεμοντέ, δε θα δίσταζα να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε δικό μου κείμενο. [Παρένθεση: πάλι καλά που ο σοσιαλισμός δε μεταφράστηκε, τελικά, κοινωνισμός - ούτε ο κομμουνισμός κοινοτισμός, αλλιώς θα τρέχαμε και δε θα φτάναμε.]
Για τη λαοκρατία, αναφέρατε κιόλας τους δύο λόγους που εμποδίζουν ή δυσκολεύουν τη γενική εφαρμογή αυτής της κατά τα άλλα εύλογης λύσης.
Η πολιτεία είναι ταιριαστή αλλού, όχι όμως όταν το θέμα είναι η αντίθεση στη μοναρχία - που κι αυτή πολιτεία είναι.

Μένω ωστόσο με το πρόβλημά μου, αυτό που έχω μπροστά μου, και αναρωτιέμαι ποιο νεολογισμό (ή ποια υπαρκτή λέξη σε νεολογίστικη χρήση) θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω ειδικά στο βιβλίο μου (μαζί με κάποια αμήχανη υποσημείωση, ασφαλώς...). Εννοείται ότι το καταραμένο πράγμα αναφέρεται επανειλημμένα και διαρκώς (αλλιώς δε θα το κάναμε θέμα) όπως και το αντίστοιχο επίθετο.
Δυο ερωτήσεις λοιπόν:
- ποια από τις παρακάτω λύσεις θα σας ξέ(ύ)νιζε λιγότερο: κοινοπολιτεία, ισοπολιτεία, ισοκρατία.
(διευκρινίζω ότι, στο συγκείμενο, πέρα από τη σαφή αντίθεση προς τη μοναρχία, τονίζεται η θεωρητική αρχή της ισότητας)
- θα σας ενοχλούσε ο (ασυνεπής) συνδυασμός της παραπάνω λύσης (μιας από τις παραπάνω ή κάποιας παρόμοιας) με το επίθετο "ρεπουμπλικανικός";


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Το Δημοκρατία με κεφαλαίο μού κολλάει μόνο όταν πρόκειται για τίτλο κράτους, État τέλος πάντων. Π.χ. Ελληνική Δημοκρατία (μην αμφισβητήσουμε τώρα και τη συνταγματική ονομασία της χώρας... τι το κάναμε; )


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 27, 2010)

Καθαρά θεωρητικά (δηλ. δεν έχω, ευτυχώς, να αντιμετωπίσω κι αυτά τα προβλήματα τώρα, αλλά έτσι για να τα πω), κάτι με τσιγκλάει όταν διαβάζω για τη Γαληνότατη Δημοκρατία, ενώ βρίσκω εντελώς απαράδεχτο το "Δημοκρατία του Σαλό".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

Από τους τρεις όρους που σκέφτεσαι, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η κοινοπολιτεία συνδέεται σήμερα κυρίως με τη βρετανική commonwealth. Η ισοκρατία πάλι, μου δίνει περισσότερο την αίσθηση ποιότητας της κοινωνίας και όχι της πολιτειακής δομής της. Αυτό μας αφήνει μόνο με μια (ενδεχομένως ρεπουμπλικανική) ισοπολιτεία.

Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι η Μασαχουσέτη ονομάζεται, ακόμη και σήμερα, Κοινοπολιτεία --και πού αλλού επέδρασαν περισσότερο οι fοunding fathers αν όχι στη Μασ.; Τώρα μάλιστα που πέρασε σε ρεπουμπλικανό και η έδρα του Τεντ Κένεντι στη Γερουσία, θα γίνει και ρεπουμπλικανική κοινοπολιτεία... :)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 28, 2010)

Ε, ναι, γι' αυτό μίλησα για "υπαρκτή λέξη σε νεολογίστικη χρήση". Και η ισοκρατία και η ισοπολιτεία είναι, μέχρι τώρα, ιδιότητες ή ποιότητες που λες, λίγο-πολύ συνώνυμες με την ισονομία (το "ούνομα κάλλιστον" του Ηρόδοτου, που εδώ που τα λέμε έχει, ιστορικά, περισσότερη σχέση με τη δημοκρατία-δημοκρατία)
Η κοινοπολιτεία σαφώς "συνδέεται σήμερα κυρίως με τη βρετανική commonwealth", ενώ η ίδια λέξη, commonwealth, ήταν, αν θυμάμαι σωστά, η ονομασία της ρεπούμπλικας του Κρόμγουελ. Απ' την άλλη, στους παλιούς θεωρητικούς ήταν η λέξη που χρησιμοποιούσαν για να πουν "πολιτεία" γενικώς. Μύλος δηλαδή.
Αλλά έχεις καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2010)

Προφανώς δεν έχω λύση, άρα περνάω στο επίπεδο της αμφίβολα δημιουργικής λεξικής φαντασίας:

Αν πρόκειται να νεολογίσεις έτσι και αλλιώς, να γράψεις σημειώσεις που θα εξηγείς το ότι και γιατί κλπ, γιατί να μην το κάνεις (επαν)εισάγοντας τη ρε(σ)πούμπλικα, ίσως στην αγγλική βερσιόν «ριπάμπλικ» (ή τη «ριπάμπλικα» κατά το ρέπλικα);


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2010)

Most of the Founding Fathers would have shuddered to be called a democrat. It was perhaps worse, even, than being called a monarchist. To most of the delegates, the word had a pejorative meaning. Democracy usually meant the rule of the mob rather than the reasoned rule of the people. The adjective "democratic" regularly preceded the noun "licentiousness." Pure democracy, most of them thought, was the recipe for pure anarchy. It meant license more than liberty. The demos, to them, was not so much an enlightened citizenry as a passionate mob. The whole purpose of the convention, said Edmund Randolph of Virginia, was to "restrain the fury of democracy."

Έχω αυτό το κείμενο σε αμερικάνικο βιβλίο. Είναι φανερό ότι εδώ πρέπει να γράψει κανείς _δήμος_ (demos), _δημοκρατία, δημοκρατικός_. Την πρώτη φορά: «δημοκρατικούς (democrats)».
Για τα _republic_ θα αξιοποιούσα τις προτάσεις που βρίσκει κανείς εδώ. Την πρώτη φορά: «αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία (“republic”)», για να καταλαβαίνουν και τη σημασία τού «ρεπουμπλικανικός», και στη συνέχεια θα βολευόμουν με σκέτο «αβασίλευτη», «αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία», «αβασίλευτο καθεστώς», «αβασίλευτο πολίτευμα».
Εκτός αν είσαι έτοιμος να λανσάρεις τη νέα σημασία της ρεπούμπλικας. Τόσες και τόσες republics περιμένουν: η Ρεπούμπλικα του Κονγκό και η Λαϊκή Ρεπούμπλικα του Κονγκό για αρχή. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 28, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν, ύστερα από μια εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση να 'μας πάλι στην αφετηρία. Ας προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω (αμήχανα) στα ερωτήματα:



> - ποια από τις παρακάτω λύσεις θα σας ξέ(ύ)νιζε λιγότερο: κοινοπολιτεία, ισοπολιτεία, ισοκρατία.
> (διευκρινίζω ότι, στο συγκείμενο, πέρα από τη σαφή αντίθεση προς τη μοναρχία, τονίζεται η θεωρητική αρχή της ισότητας)


Ελαφρώς αινιγματικές οι διευκρινίσεις σου, οι οποίες μας οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην "ισοπολιτεία". Δεν θα ήθελα να χαλάσω την ειλημμένη απόφασή σου, που μας την κοινοποιείς χωρίς να μας τη λες. Πάντως, σαν γενική λύση θα προτιμούσα την "κοινοπολιτεία", όσο κι αν μας στοιχειώνει ο - ξεδοντιασμένος - βρετανικός λέων. Ο λόγος είναι, νομίζω, σαφής: με την "ισοπολιτεία" περίπου ορίζουμε την αστική δημοκρατία, όχι το αβασίλευτο πολίτευμα που μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι δικτατορία. Η "κοινοπολιτεία" διαθέτει το σαφές πλεονέκτημα ότι υπαινίσσεται τον μη αποκλεισμό παραμένοντας στο απαραίτητο φλου αρτιστίκ. Θα πρόσθετα ότι η άποψη του Κώστα για το "πολίτευμα", με έναν κατάλληλο χαρακτηρισμό, θα άξιζε μεγαλύτερη προσοχή.



> - θα σας ενοχλούσε ο (ασυνεπής) συνδυασμός της παραπάνω λύσης (μιας από τις παραπάνω ή κάποιας παρόμοιας) με το επίθετο "ρεπουμπλικανικός";


Ναι. Ο "ρεπουμπλικανικός" μέχρι στιγμής έχει συνδεθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο με το Ρεπουμπλικανικό Κόμμα των ΗΠΑ. Θα προτιμούσα π.χ. το "αντιμοναρχικός" ή "αντιβασιλικός".


----------



## Themis (Mar 28, 2010)

Μια προέκταση στην απάντησή μου στο δεύτερο ερώτημα. Ως γνωστόν, ουδείς δύναται να είναι ολίγον έγκυος. Αν λοιπόν αναγκαστείς να δώσεις μια ρηξικέλευθη λύση, όπως την "ισοπολιτεία" που φαίνεται να προτιμάς, μην ξεχάσεις μια βασική αρχή (θέμειος αρχή αριθ. 822): ΑΝ αναγκαστείς να καινοτομήσεις, μην εγκαταλείπεις την καινοτομία σου αβοήθητη, αλλά ενίσχυσέ την - τόσο που, κατά το δυνατόν, να φανεί εύλογη έως προφανής. Δεν γνωρίζω το κείμενό σου, αλλά, αν προτιμήσεις την "ισοπολιτεία", οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να _εξετάσεις_ το ενδεχόμενο να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το "ισοπολιτειακός", ίσως βέβαια όχι για όλες τις εμφανίσεις του républicain, αλλά quand même. Και αντίστοιχα για οτιδήποτε άλλο προτιμήσεις. Όταν αναγκαστείς να καινοτομήσεις, δεν ζητάς μετά συγνώμη για την καινοτομία σου. Όποιος κάνει την επανάσταση κατά το ήμισυ σκάβει τον τάφο του, έτσι δεν έλεγε μια ψυχή;


----------



## Themis (Mar 28, 2010)

Nickel, λες να φτιάξουμε το κόμμα των ξενύχτηδων; Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως και να παίρναμε την εξουσία. Κυκλοθυμικό γαρ το πόπολο. Ή που θα πέφτει ξερό μετά το 10ωρο έως 12ωρο της σύγχρονης ευημερίας, ή που θα ξενυχτάει διερωτώμενο τι στο διάολο συνέβη.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 29, 2010)

Θέμη, ειλικρινά, δεν υπάρχει ειλημμένη απόφαση. Και μάλιστα, όπως φαίνεται ίσως κι απ' τα λεγόμενά μου, βρίσκομαι σε μια φάση όπου δυσκολεύομαι χαραχτηριστικά να παίρνω αποφάσεις. Δεν το λέω με καμάρι: είναι το ίδιο ανθυγιεινό με τις μισές επαναστάσεις (ο γάιδαρος του Μπουριντάν έσκαψε κι αυτός το λάκκο του).


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 29, 2010)

Νίκελ, μπράβο, βρήκες την πηγή του "fury of democracy" που έγραψα παραπάνω, δηλ. αυτόν το Ράντολφ. Γενικότερα, αυτή η στάση των ΦούΦουτων είναι μέρος του προβλήματός μου.

Πρόσεξε όμως, όταν μιλάς για "Λαϊκή Ρεπούμπλικα του Κονγκό": αν μπερδέψουμε τη Δημοκρατική Ρεπούμπλικα (ή Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία) του Κονγκό, πρώην Ζαϊρ, πιο πρώην Κονγκό-Λεοπολντβίλ, πιο πρώην Βελγικό Κονγκό, με την πρώην Λαϊκή Ρεπούμπλικα (ή Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία) του Κονγκό, νυν σκέτη Ρεπούμπλικα του Κονγκό, αλλά πιο πρώην Κονγκό-Μπραζαβίλ κι ακόμα πιο πρώην Γαλλικό Κονγκό, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μπλέξουμε τα κονγκά μας!


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

> Ο "ρεπουμπλικανικός" μέχρι στιγμής έχει συνδεθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο με το Ρεπουμπλικανικό Κόμμα των ΗΠΑ.



Ίσως. Όμως, Θέμη, ο "ρεπουμπλικανισμός" έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε γαλλικά συμφραζόμενα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2010)

Εγώ μιλούσα για την Ελλάδα. Στη Γαλλία το "républicanisme" είχε, απ' όσο ξέρω, ελάχιστη χρήση, και μάλιστα καθόλου στην καθομιλουμένη, αλλά αναβίωσε κάπως σε ακαδημαϊκό επίπεδο πρόσφατα σαν μετάφραση του αμερικανικού republicanism. Σίγουρα όμως το πρόβλημά σου είναι πολύ χειρότερο από αυτό: άλλο να μιλήσεις για ρεπουμπλικανισμό και άλλο για ρεπούμπλικα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

> άλλο να μιλήσεις για ρεπουμπλικανισμό και άλλο για ρεπούμπλικα.



Εσύ τι θα με συμβούλευες, να το τολμήσω ή να μην το τολμήσω;
Με άλλα λόγια, όταν θα με γδέρνουν οι φιλολογικοί ΟΥΚάδες για να φτιάξουν απ' το τομάρι μου τα παπούτσια της πεπατημένης, θα έχω να θυμάμαι τίποτα ευχάριστο;


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2010)

Μπουκανιέρε, αν είναι να πέσεις μαχόμενος μπορώ να φανταστώ ελκυστικότερους λόγους από τη ρεπούμπλικα. Κατά τα άλλα, δεν ξέρω το βιβλίο σου και δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά. Είναι όμως γεγονός ότι η οικοδόμηση μιας ορολογικής συνοχής με εμβέλεια ενός βιβλίου είναι κάτι που εγώ καθόλου δεν υποτιμώ. Αντίθετα μάλιστα, νομίζω ότι έτσι παράγονται ορισμένες από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες λύσεις, γιατί εκεί έχουμε εξ ορισμού όλο το πλέγμα των συναφών ή αντίρροπων εννοιών και επομένως δίνουμε λύση συνολική. Όχι βέβαια ότι υπάρχει και εγγύηση ευστοχίας.

Πραγματική λύση, όπως πολύ σωστά (και ρεαλιστικά και απαισιόδοξα) το έθεσες εξαρχής, δεν υπάρχει, οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι τι θα έκανα εγώ, με αυτό το σαράκι εξτρεμισμού που με κατατρύχει και πάντα με την υπόθεση ενός τέτοιου βιβλίου. Ή δημοκρατία (φίου-φίου για το démocratie και τρεις βαθμούς στο σακούλι με έναν ξεκούραστο αλλά ανιαρό περίπατο) ή κοινοπολιτεία (και συναρπαστικές δυνατότητες από το "κοινός" και την "πολιτεία"). Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, αν οι ταλιμπάν της πεπατημένης μου έπαιρναν το σκαλπ, θα είχα κατιτίς να θυμάμαι.

Αν πάντως καινοτομήσεις, με ρεπούμπλικα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, θυμήσου τις συμβουλές που σου έδωσα προηγουμένως. Οι καινοτομίες γίνονται με τσαμπουκά, όχι με ηττοπάθεια. Ο Καθιστός Βούβαλος μίλησε.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 30, 2010)

Το Τρελό Άλογο ευχαριστεί τον Καθιστό Βούβαλο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2013)

Όσο παραμένει άλυτο το πρόβλημα, θα βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε γραφικά αδιέξοδα που θα μας προκαλούν δαγκωτό χαμόγελο. Ιδού ένα σημερινό. Πώς θα μεταφράζατε την πρώτη πρόταση της παραγράφου;

A republic need not be a democracy. Rome was not, Venice was not and Geneva in the eighteenth century most assuredly was not. The aristocratic governance institution of the Republic of Geneva had evolved over 200 years into political control by a handful of families.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Μια πρώτη δική μου προσπάθεια:

_Κάθε πολίτευμα που ονομάζεται δημοκρατικό δεν στηρίζεται απαραίτητα σε όλον τον Δήμο. Ούτε η Ρώμη, ούτε η Βενετία και, αναμφισβήτητα, ούτε η Γενεύη του 18ου αιώνα είχαν πολίτευμα με εξουσία που προερχόταν από τον Δήμο. Οι αριστοκρατικοί κυβερνητικοί θεσμοί της Δημοκρατίας της Γενεύης είχαν προκύψει από την εξέλιξη 200 ετών πολιτικού ελέγχου που ασκούσε μια χούφτα οικογένειες._


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε το republic ως _*Πολιτεία*_ εδώ (στο πνεύμα του  #9).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Νομίζω πως όχι, επειδή, όπως έγραψε ο Μπουκανιέρος στο #11:


buccaneer said:


> Η πολιτεία είναι ταιριαστή αλλού, όχι όμως όταν το θέμα είναι η αντίθεση στη *μοναρχία - που κι αυτή πολιτεία είναι*.



Με την ευκαιρία, τους τελευταίους αιώνες είχαμε τις εξής «Πολιτείες» στον ελλαδικό χώρο:

Επτάνησος Πολιτεία (1800-1807)
Ιόνιος Πολιτεία (επίσημα στα ελληνικά: Ηνωμένον Κράτος των Ιονίων Νήσων) (1815-1864)
Κρητική Πολιτεία (1896-1913)
(Πρώτη) Ελληνική Πολιτεία (1828-1832) -Καποδίστριας
(Δεύτερη) Ελληνική Πολιτεία (1941-1944) - Κατοχή από τις δυνάμεις του Άξονα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω και τη _Σαμιακή Πολιτεία_ ή «Ελεύθερη Πολιτεία Σάμου» (1830-1834).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2013)

Πάντως στην πρόταση του Εαρίωνα δεν φαίνεται να είναι το θέμα η αντίθεση στη μοναρχία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Ναι, το είδα μετά ότι μάλλον τσιτάρισα out of context. Ήθελα απλώς να δώσω έμφαση στο ότι μπορεί να αποκαλούμε με τον όρο πολιτεία ένα ευρύ φάσμα πολιτευμάτων (γι' αυτό και ανέπτυξα ενδεικτικά όλο το φάσμα των «πολιτειών» στην πρόσφατη ιστορία μας).


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Earion said:


> A republic need not be a democracy.


Μια αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι δημοκρατία.


----------



## Themis (Jan 8, 2013)

Το αβασίλευτο πολίτευμα δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη δημοκρατία. Ούτε η Ρώμη ήταν δημοκρατία, ούτε η Βενετία, και ασφαλώς ούτε η Γενεύη του 18ου αιώνα. Μέσα από μια εξέλιξη 200 ετών, οι μηχανισμοί αριστοκρατικής διακυβέρνησης της Δημοκρατίας της Γενεύης είχαν γίνει πολιτικός έλεγχος από μια χούφτα οικογένειες.


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2013)

Themis said:


> Το αβασίλευτο πολίτευμα δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη δημοκρατία. Ούτε η Ρώμη ήταν δημοκρατία, ούτε η Βενετία, και ασφαλώς ούτε η Γενεύη του 18ου αιώνα. Μέσα από μια εξέλιξη 200 ετών, οι μηχανισμοί αριστοκρατικής διακυβέρνησης της Δημοκρατίας της Γενεύης είχαν γίνει πολιτικός έλεγχος από μια χούφτα οικογένειες.



:up: για την απόδοση του Θέμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την απόδοση του Θέμη. (Το τέλος της δικής μου απόδοσης είναι, απλώς, λάθος από παρανόηση.) :blush:


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να ψειρίσω την πρώτη πρόταση (δεν έδωσα σημασία στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο), θα υιοθετήσω αμέσως και ασμένως ένα οικονομικότερο _κατ’ ανάγκη_ ή _απαραιτήτως_. Αλλά προτιμώ τη λύση «Μια αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία» ή και τον πληθυντικό της («Οι αβασίλευτες δημοκρατίες δεν είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες»), όχι μόνο επειδή η πρόταση δεν αναφέρεται γενικά στο πολίτευμα αλλά σε συγκεκριμένες πολιτείες, αλλά επίσης, ίσως και περισσότερο, επειδή με τον ίδιο σμπάρο* χτυπάω και το πρόβλημα της ελληνικής απόδοσης: άλλο _αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία_ και άλλο καθαρή και ανόθευτη _δημοκρατία_.

* Μαθαίνουμε σε οικονομικές λύσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2013)

Commonwealth is a traditional English term for a political community founded for the common good. Historically, it has sometimes been synonymous with "republic".
(just for the record).

Επιπλέον να επισημάνω ότι στον αντίποδα δεν έχουμε μόνο βασιλείες (κληρονομικώ δικαίω ή ελέω Θεού), αλλά και αυτοκρατορίες και ολιγαρχίες. Ακόμα και δικτατορίες με τον μανδύα της δημοκρατίας. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι επί επταετίας -και συγκεκριμένα από 1ης Ιουνίου 1973- είχαμε προεδρευόμενη δημοκρατία. :devil:
(επίσης just for the record):)


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2013)

Τι θα λέγατε για μια σταυροβελονιά παραπάνω; «Οι αβασίλευτες *πολιτείες *δεν είναι σώνει και καλά δημοκρατίες». Έτσι και η υπονούμενη εξίσωση *πολιτεία *= *κράτος*, την οποία εισηγείται ο Θέμης σώζεται (ο Δόκτορας μας απαρίθμησε αρκετές «πολιτείες» που απλώς ντρέπονταν να πουν ότι ήταν κράτη, γιατί τα μεγάλα ή τα νόμιμα κράτη τις θεωρούσαν δευτεροκλασάτες ή παράνομες) και η λογική σειρά διαφυλάσσεται: λογικά πρώτα έρχεται η διευκρίνηση του αν είναι μονοπρόσωπη ή πολυπρόσωπη η κορυφή της πολιτειακής πυραμίδας κι έπειτα ακολουθεί η δομή του πολιτεύματος, δηλαδή το πόσο ευρεία ή στενή βάση έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπετε να ψειρίσω την πρώτη πρόταση (δεν έδωσα σημασία στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο), θα υιοθετήσω αμέσως και ασμένως ένα οικονομικότερο _κατ’ ανάγκη_ ή _απαραιτήτως_. Αλλά προτιμώ τη λύση «Μια αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία» ή και τον πληθυντικό της («Οι αβασίλευτες δημοκρατίες δεν είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες»), όχι μόνο επειδή η πρόταση δεν αναφέρεται γενικά στο πολίτευμα αλλά σε συγκεκριμένες πολιτείες, αλλά επίσης, ίσως και περισσότερο, επειδή με τον ίδιο σμπάρο* χτυπάω και το πρόβλημα της ελληνικής απόδοσης: άλλο _αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία_ και άλλο καθαρή και ανόθευτη _δημοκρατία_.
> 
> * Μαθαίνουμε σε οικονομικές λύσεις.



Το πρόβλημα στα _δικά μου_ αυτιά (και γι' αυτό πήγα στο «πολίτευμα», ούτε καν στην «πολιτεία») είναι ότι η αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία έχει πολιτειακό και ως προς το πρώτο της συνθετικό: τη βασιλευόμενη δημοκρατία. Επομένως, η διατύπωση «οι αβασίλευτες δημοκρατίες δεν είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες» μπορεί να οδηγήσει στη σκέψη «Ορίστε; Δηλαδή, οι βασιλευόμενες δημοκρατίες είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες;»

Edit: Επειδή είδα και του Εάριον, η ανάλογη απορία: Υπάρχουν και *βασιλευόμενες* πολιτείες; Αν όχι, δεν είναι περιττό το _αβασίλευτες_;


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... μπορεί να οδηγήσει στη σκέψη «Ορίστε; Δηλαδή, οι βασιλευόμενες δημοκρατίες είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες;»


Στη δική μου σκέψη οδηγεί στο «Κατά μείζονα λόγο, οι βασιλευόμενες δημοκρατίες δεν είναι απαραιτήτως δημοκρατίες». :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2013)

Υπάρχουν και βασιλευόμενες πολιτείες; Θα έλεγα ναι, απλώς δεν συνηθίζουμε να τις λέμε έτσι. Η συνύφανση των δύο όρων ξενίζει κάπως. Υπάρχουν όμως τυραννευόμενες πολιτείες, και δεν το εννοώ από την άποψη της έλλειψης πολιτικών ελευθεριών, το εννοώ από την άποψη της μονοπρόσωπης αρχής: όλες οι ιταλικές πολιτείες της Αναγέννησης (άντε οι περισσότερες) ήταν πολιτείες κυβερνώμενες από τυράννους και από τις δυναστείες τους. Κατά τα λοιπά εξακολουθώ να κάνω το διαχωρισμό που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω: πολιτεία = τι λογής είναι η κεφαλή του κράτους, πολίτευμα = πόσο στενή ή ευρεία η βάση της διακυβέρνησης.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Επειδή είδα και του Εάριον, η ανάλογη απορία: Υπάρχουν και *βασιλευόμενες* πολιτείες; Αν όχι, δεν είναι περιττό το _αβασίλευτες_;


Ένας, ξερωγώ, θεωρητικός της αυλής του Αντιγόνου Δώσωνος θα σου απαντούσε πως ασφαλώς υπάρχουν βασιλευόμενες πολιτείες, πως ο βασιλιάς του είναι βασιλεύς Μακεδόνων κι όχι σκέτος βασιλιάς, πως δεν είναι τσιφλίκι του το βασίλειο, αλλά κράτος δικαίου με θεσμούς εκτός της βασιλικής βούλησης, πως ο κυρίαρχος λαός επιδεικνύει παρρησία απέναντι στον βασιλιά του αδιανόητη σε κάποια ολιγαρχικά πολιτεύματα κι ότι η βασιλεία στη Μακεδονία αφορά τον τρόπο στελέχωσης της κεντρικής εξουσίας περισσότερο παρά το αν υπάρχει συντεταγμένη πολιτεία ή όχι. 

Βέβαια, αυτά θα στα έλεγε ένας αυλικός που θα περίμενε το κατιτίς του στο επόμενο κύμα βασιλικών δωρεών, οπότε μην τα δέσεις και κόμπο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχουν και *βασιλευόμενες* πολιτείες;


Χμμμ... όσο το κουβεντιάζεις το θέμα, τόσο ανοίγει. Η απορία μου είχε να κάνει με πολιτείες ας πούμε μεταμεσαιωνικές (για να καλύψω τον π2 :)) και με την αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για *μικρή* κρατική οντότητα, μη αντάξια ενός βασιλιά (έστω και ενός μεταμεσαιωνικού ρήγα).


----------

